# Vehicle repairs in San Diego



## Robie (Nov 5, 2018)

If anyone needs some vehicle repair for a good price let me know. I met this guy through a friend. He knows what he's doing, and wont kill you for labor costs. Hes not going to rebuild your engine however, he will do most emergent repairs. For obvious reasons Im not going to post his info here. But if you find yourself needing help let me know.


----------

